# ipod music to computor help?



## llamapower (Nov 5, 2005)

ok heres the problem:
i have a ipod thats falling apart. the music on it i dont have on my computor and i would like to transfer the music to my computor, but do I really need to buy one of those programs to do it? is there a way i can do it by myself? 
thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Your IPOD should show up as a drivedevice on the computer when you connect it... You should be able to move the files off the Ipod to the computer using this method of access.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

The iPod's onboard software is cruel and unforgiving. When you upload music to it, the mp3 and mp4s are actually integrated into the software and are no longer independent files. It is specifically designed such that transferring music from the iPod to a PC is near-impossible. But you can give it a shot. Check out this article:
http://channels.lockergnome.com/media/archives/20050629_transfer_music_from_your_ipod_to_a_pc.phtml


----------



## llamapower (Nov 5, 2005)

hey thanks guys (srry bout the lack of repsonce i jsut rembred that i posted here )


----------

